# Surveillance Camera that can work with a laptop



## shijilt (Mar 15, 2017)

Is there any way to setup a 2X night vision camera setup by using a laptop as a DVR ?
I want those cameras to run directly by using the laptop's USB power, so that there will be no need for a UPS/invertor.
If I use a WiFi Camera like this, is it going to work ?
Buy Sricam SP007 Wireless Waterproof Wi-Fi HD 720P Outdoor Security Camera with SD Card Slot (White) Online at Low Price in India | Sricam Camera Reviews &amp; Ratings - Amazon.i

any other ideas ?

I am not planning to use a DVR , as I will have to add a backup power system to it as well. using a laptop as DVR+power will be easy to maintain.


----------

